# Stopping begging at the table



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

When our pups are doing things that we don't like or are inappropriate it is usually because they don't know what you really want them to do. Figure out what you really want Gipper to do and train the behavior offering lots of rewards. 
Example: You want Gipper to lay at your feet when you are on the couch eating. First train him just laying at your feet when you are on the couch without you having any food. 

Some people teach a go to your mat or a settle. If you look up kikopup on youtube she has a video I believe for both behaviors.

Until your dog really understands the behavior you want unless you are in training mode have your pup in a crate or behind a baby gate so he cannot practice the behavior you do not like


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Crating the puppy until you can teach a reliable "place" where he goes to a bed or small rug several feet away from the table is how I manage a puppy at my house. Believe it or not, it's not too hard to teach to a smart young Golden if you are consistent  p.s. your puppy is SUPER cute


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rewarding for good behaviour is definitely the way to go. Dogs learn pretty quickly what behavior gets them the rewards they want, and will repeat it. When my dog was a puppy, I gave him treats whenever I saw he was laying down quiet behind me while I worked or cooked in the kitchen. I would increase the time between rewards and he learned to wait for longer periods. He learned pretty quickly that this is the way to 'beg/ask for things' - and he will lie down patiently for me to throw a ball, give him his breakfast/dinner bowl, go for a walk, or get his morning treat before I go to work. The same thing for when I eat dinner. But, at the end of every one of my meals, I do give him some food so he gets a reward for waiting patiently.

It's pretty funny now, as the apartment (or the park) will get very quiet, and I will look up to see my dog Cody lying down under a table, on the rug, or behind a tree/in the middle of a field, and staring at me intently - then I will look down and see the ball that he lay at my feet and wants me to throw. He could have been waiting there for 20 minutes!


----------

